# MONSTERS UPDATE. New* Tropical gar added



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of group shot of my gars. Added a new tropical gar.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I placed it back to 375g again as it kept biting my snakeheads and pbass in my 700g. He act nice in this tank so he shall stay.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy smokes!

that aba aba is soo pimp dude!

you gotta show me this 700G. ill make trip out there & pick you up. I gotta see this


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow that tank is incredible! Where did you find a 700 gal? Ben, we'll need to see your vampires when they're all settled in.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I cannot post pics of the 700g as their is a fish that I must not show to the public. Sorry....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> Wow that tank is incredible! Where did you find a 700 gal? Ben, we'll need to see your vampires when they're all settled in.


Got the 700g from a farm somewhere in Tsawwassen.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what types of gars are there in that tank?
also ?s about the mystery fish,......


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> what types of gars are there in that tank?
> also ?s about the mystery fish,......


Gars: 2x tropical gars, longnose gar and a florida gar.

Mystery fish: DO NOT ASK. LOL!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

How did you come by the Tropical and longnose gars?
i would love to get a couple differant kinds myself.
all i was able to find was a florida gars.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> How did you come by the Tropical and longnose gars?
> i would love to get a couple differant kinds myself.
> all i was able to find was a florida gars.


You have to order them online. Tropical gars are on the pricey side though around $300+ easy to care for. Longnose gars gonna get more next year around March but small ones. Not a beginner fish as longnose gars have a skinny snout and can easy break. Also have a hard time swallowing food and tanks mates are likely to steal it and chances of breaking the snout as well.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

king el why do you tease us!!!!

i bet i can guess. it cant be that hard to figure out. now if its saltwater then it could be a million different things. but if its fresh it cant be to hard to guess .. ill keep my imagination open though. the next time i stop by you gotta show me..hahah its unfair to tease man!! c'mon!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> king el why do you tease us!!!!
> 
> i bet i can guess. it cant be that hard to figure out. now if its saltwater then it could be a million different things. but if its fresh it cant be to hard to guess .. ill keep my imagination open though. the next time i stop by you gotta show me..hahah its unfair to tease man!! c'mon!!


Just let your imagination play that part.


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

i bet it has a bucket mouth ha


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

oh god king el, what did you buy now!? probably something outrageous like an arapaima


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! You hit the jackpot!!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Lol! You hit the jackpot!!!!


i remember you saying that you kept some back in the phillipines, i could only think of 1 fish worthy of a 700 gallon tank (which im sure you'll upgrade haha)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pfff...that was easy!

i thought you weren't going to tell!

thats one sick monster fish though, now I wonder what you have for tankmates in that 700G.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! The paima is just one of the fish in there. There is another that must not be seen.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Lol! The paima is just one of the fish in there. There is another that must not be seen.


5 foot goonch?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Paima's are legal to own here in b.c. I assume because it would start a flame war against you. Nice tropical gar btw, planning to order myself some this year.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Paima's are legal to own here in b.c. I assume because it would start a flame war against you. Nice tropical gar btw, planning to order myself some this year.


If you see a tropical gar for sale, buy it right away of you got the money. Wait for a bit and it will be gone fast.

Next year I'm completing my gar collection. I will let you know if you want anything.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> 5 foot goonch?


Goonch will be here on March along with the rest of the snakeheads.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Goonch will be here on March along with the rest of the snakeheads.


what snakeheads are you planning to bring in? you know im an avid snakehead fan


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

i think i no wat the other fish is its prolly 5 pounds an can eat a baby duck


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> what snakeheads are you planning to bring in? you know im an avid snakehead fan


Snakeheads that are native to India region. I will send you the list when I'm ready to order.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

malawi_eyebiter said:


> i think i no wat the other fish is its prolly 5 pounds an can eat a baby duck


Just let your imagination play.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Snakeheads that are native to India region. I will send you the list when I'm ready to order.


you better


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

BY the way anyone interested on Cuban Gars? I'm getting them by end of the month around 6".


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking gar's i really wish more big fish were available out here on the east coast, so i wouldnt have to grow everything out from 2-3 inches lol. 



Also I'd be interested in hearing more on the cubans send me a PM... and of course please let me know when your doing a snakehead order i'm looking for several species out of india at the moment. Was just lookithinking about them actually after seeing some recent pic's of my budies Barca, it's just stunning back brought me back to thinking i might need one myself!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

You got a pm


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

thats crazy, how big do these gar get?....when i think of gar i'm reminded of the show river monsters and the gar he catches!!.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

marcel said:


> thats crazy, how big do these gar get?....when i think of gar i'm reminded of the show river monsters and the gar he catches!!.


25-30" in captivity. Only gator gars get huge up to 4 feet in captivity. Much bigger in the wild.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

ill stick to needle nose gars


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> ill stick to needle nose gars


Needlenose gar is not a true gar species but a type of a characin. Related to tetra.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Needlenose gar is not a true gar species but a type of a characin. Related to tetra.


yea i know. a neat fish non the less. on my "to get" list. i dont like large fish too much - unless its a fishing fish!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

i think my "to get" list has doubled since i joined here. and i think the g/f dosnt want me gettin any other "ideas"..


----------

